# how to paint zombies



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

hey all this is my 1st post in the painting part o the forum so if this thread is not relevant please tell me .
Ive just started vampire counts and i obviously am gonna need to paint lots of lovely zombies could i have some suggestions on how to do this and if so could you give me a picture of the finished model(s)


----------

